# Großmann Cup



## dorschfreund85 (18. November 2010)

Moin leute wollte mal so reinhören wer von euch alles zuum großmann cup kommt....
bin schon mächtig heiss drauf.


----------



## VC1 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Ich dieses Jahr nicht, 35 € Startgebühren überschreitet meinen Satz, den ich für mich persönlich festgelegt habe.


----------



## Klaus S. (18. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Bin dabei obwohl ich es auch sehr teuer finde. 
Ist auf meiner Ecke und von daher relativiert sich es für mich wieder da ich Spritkosten spare.

Wird aber trotz der hohen Kosten wieder voll werden. 
Ich hab die Startnummer 231.

Weiß nun nicht ob es so teuer geworden ist weil das Essen teurer geworden ist oder ob die mehr Preise vergeben wollen. 

Werd mich überraschen lassen... :m


----------



## Ayla (18. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Moin ,
hab mich dieses Jahr mal nicht angemeldet .Letztes Jahr
beim Jubiläum hat es schon 35€ gekostet .Ausnahmsweise,
weil jeder ein Geschenk bekam .(Cap und Taschenmesser).
Dieses Jahr kostet es gleich 35€ohne Geschenk .Man hat 
sich halt schon an den Preis gewöhnt .Sicher ,es gibt schon schöne Preise.Vor etlichen Jahren sagte mal ein Herr G...:
Dieses Angeln ist eine Art Weihnachtsfeier .Ein Dank an 
unsere Stammkunden .Wir wollen an dem Angeln nichts
verdienen!! |kopfkrat    

#hMit mir nicht mehr.


----------



## angelnmike (20. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Moin,Moin.Was habt ihr denn?35 euro ist zu viel Startgeld!Tandem Cup z.B. kostet 50 euro und da sind wesentlich schlechtere Preise.Und über die Preise bei Großmann kann man sich glaube ich nicht beschweren,wenn man sich ranhält bekommt doch jeder der Fische gefangen hat nen recht ordentlichen Preis ab.Außerdem ist es doch das ganze drumherum.War doch gut letztes Jahr.Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei mit der  Startnummer 100.Also wenn ihr so einen bekloppten mit Multirollen fischenden Typen seht dann bin ich das.:m:vik:


----------



## Küstenfuchs (21. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

@angelnmike
50 euro beim Tandem Cup ist das Startgeld pro Team(2 Pers.).
Oder irre ich mich da?
Aber ich muss dir recht geben, die Preise bei Grossmann Cup können sich schon sehen lassen, wobei ich das, was Danny da immer auf die Beine stellt auch sehr stark finde.

Wenn das dann auch noch mit dem Fehmarn-Pokal vergleicht...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/smil.gif


----------



## angelnmike (21. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Ja klar ist das für Zwei Personen,ich wusste auch daß das bemängelt wird.Aber egal wie hoch das Startgeld ist,es geht doch um die Veranstaltungen die sind alle nicht schlecht.Viele Gleichgesinnte Brandungsangler die nen netten Abend haben und hoffentlich viel Spaß und ein bischen Glück.


----------



## Küstenfuchs (21. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

yupp, genauso seh´ ich das auch, der Spass steht im Vordergrund.
Wer das nicht so sieht, soll sich die Startgelder sparen und selbst was dafür kaufen. Kommt einiges zusammen im Jahr....


----------



## Plitenfischer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Hallo,
kann mann die Ausschreibung für den Cup irgendwo 
einsehen, hätte echt lust drauf!!
LG. Plitenfischer!!


----------



## Klaus S. (21. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



Plitenfischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mann die Ausschreibung für den Cup irgendwo
> einsehen, hätte echt lust drauf!!
> LG. Plitenfischer!!



Klar... mußt in den Laden fahren :m

Das Wichtigste...

Treffen: Sa. 4.12. ab 12:00 Uhr
Startkartenausgabe ab 14:00 Uhr
Angelzeit 5 Stnd.
2 Haken pro Rute
Tunke erlaubt (wat fürn Müll)
Jugendliche zahlen 25,-

35,- Tacken inkl. was zum futtern.

Anmeldung nur im Laden


----------



## dorschfreund85 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

also ich bin dieswes jahr zum ersten mal dabei da es vorher immer am pkw gemangelt hat.
aber hab durch meine vereinskollegen immer gehört wie nice der cup sein soll.

zu den 35eu sag ich mla is ok wenn die preise stimmen zudem das essen da kann man schon mit leben.und wenn man dann nen top preis für x100 eu abgreift mauel auch keiner mehr über das start geld.ich freu mich schon drauf und vielleicht sieht man den ein oder anderen von euch beim cup.

gruß dorschfreund


----------



## Norbi (23. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Moin @ All
35 Euro sind OK,Essen,Pokale und die ganze Orga,ich finde es aber traurig das Preise abgreifen als erstes genannt wird,es sollte das Angeln mit Gleichgesinnten im Vordergrund stehen.
Und noch Eins...Jede Veranstaltung hat seine Daseinsberechtigung!


----------



## Svenbs (23. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Gibt es zu dem Cup noch ein paar mehr Informationen?
Wo soll er statt finden und wie sieht es ggf. mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aus?

Danke Euch für Infos!


----------



## angelnmike (23. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin @ All
> 35 Euro sind OK,Essen,Pokale und die ganze Orga,ich finde es aber traurig das Preise abgreifen als erstes genannt wird,es sollte das Angeln mit Gleichgesinnten im Vordergrund stehen.
> Und noch Eins...Jede Veranstaltung hat seine Daseinsberechtigung!


 Moin,Norbi.Du möchtest dann also  keinen Preis abbekommen?Gehst Du denn nur wegen dem Essen hin....|kopfkrat
Aber klar die Veranstaltung an sich steht im Vordergrund,seh ich genau so.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Soweit ich weoss findet das angelb im bereich rund um schönberg die ecke statt. übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind bei schönberg/holm ausgeschrieben. im ostseehotel dort. 

also im grunde is für alles gesorgt nur angeln fischerreischein und würmer muste selber mit bringen.


----------



## Norbi (23. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

@angelnmike,Aber klar die Veranstaltung an sich steht im Vordergrund,seh ich genau so. 

Siehste das meine ich,Essen und Preise sind eine geile Zugabe,
aber das Angeln ist das A u. O,und steht für mich an erster Stelle.

Viele Leute hab ich schon sagen hören,ob es Mepo Cup,Martins Cup,Tandem Cup oder Fehmarn Cup war,da geh ich nie wieder hin,die Preise sind Scheixxxe,das kann es doch nicht sein,oder??#h


----------



## dorschfreund85 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Aber Norbi sicher haste zum teil recht das preise nicht alles sind aber wenn nun vom arsch der welt nach fehmarn kommt dort dann beim cup fischt dazu noch 20-30eu teilnahme bezahlt dann pech hat und nix fängst wenns doof läuft noch nen dusligen nachtbarn usw usw naja dann kann ich auch verstehn das sich die leute bei den cups nicht nur sagen geil da treff ich udo heinz und kalli was ich damit sagen will nix is heute mehr so günstig das nicht alle mehr sagen können scheiss auf 60-100eu für das we und sich daher die sehnsucht nach preisen steigen läst.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (23. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde dieser Cup auch sehr reizen.

Was ich allerdings sehr unschön finde ist, dass ich mich im Ladengeschäft anmelden muss.

Laut google sind das von mir ja nur 400km.

Es müssen sich da genug Leute finden, die aus der näheren Umgebung kommen.

Nur für eine Anmeldung wird keiner so weit fahren.

Also heisst das für mich=> es gibt genug Teilnehmer und
es lohnt sich.

Allen die mitmachen wünsche ich dicke Dorsche.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Klaus S. (23. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

@Wiederanfänger es würd auch reichen wenn ich dich mit anmelde. Man muß auch nicht persönlich erscheinen, es geht auch per Fax. Für mich liegt der Laden auf den Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause und von daher melde ich mich immer im Laden an.


----------



## Norbi (23. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

@Klaus S. das Du das für Wiederanfänger tun würdes finde ich TOP!:m


----------



## VC1 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Hallo Norbi, 
genau aus dem Grund habe ich für mich eine Obergrenze festgelegt, denn Angelsachen habe ich genug, nehme sie aber natürlich mit, wenn man was gewinnt aber meisten landet es im Keller.
Für mich steht das gemeinsame Angeln und der Spaß im Vordergrund und daher, dass es einige Veranstaltung im Jahr sind, die man fischt, habe ich mir die Grenze gesetzt.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Mal sehen ob er bei der Kälte überhaupt stattfindet |kopfkrat

Werd mal meine heizbaren Sohlen vom Boden holen und irgendwo hab ich noch solch Gasheizung |supergri

Für die Würmer gibts ne Styroporkiste...


----------



## shorty 38 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

35 € sind doch recht billig, wenn man bedenkt, was ein Hubschrauber kostet Viel Spaß beim Cup und Gruß Shorty


----------



## VC1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Jetzt bin ich doppelt froh, dass ich am Wochenende nicht angeln gehe!


----------



## Christian1 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Hoffentlich habt Ihr mit dem Wetter Glück.#h


----------



## Norbi (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



VC1 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich doppelt froh, dass ich am Wochenende nicht angeln gehe!



Moin Volker,da sprichst Du mir aus der Seele|supergri
Man sollte alle Strände mit Fußbodenheizung ausstatten|wavey:


----------



## Sleepwalker (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

|wavey: Moinsen, |wavey:

Für alle Zweifler |kopfkrat, ich habe soeben mit Heiner Großmann gesprochen *die Veranstalltung wird definitiv stattfinden*.

Und ich kann mich da noch an ganz andere Bedingungen errinern, z.B. dass ein Jahr wo man bei Windstärke 10 in Boen 11 bis 12 gefischt hatte oder das andere Jahr bei - 14 Grad.
Da ist doch so ein bisschen Schnee echt lächerlich. Denn die Prognosen fürs Wochenende sehen wirklich gute aus, der Wind kommt wie immer aus der falschen Richtung (von achtern) und die Temperaturen bewegen sich um 0 bis -3 Grad.

Und sollten wir am Wochenende keine Fische fangen dann machen wir einfach ne richtig große Schneeballschlacht und der, der nicht getroffen wurde bekommt den 1. Preis. 


Gruß Jens


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Mal sehen ob wir überhaupt an den Strand kommen :m


----------



## angelnmike (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Wo ein  Wille ist,ist auch ein Weg.............................


----------



## dorschfreund85 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

naja zur not ttreffen wir ne vereinbarung mit der bundeswehr und orgen uns nen paar tuppentransporter und setzen dann alle 200meter die leute aus^^

mit panzer übern strand zum angeln das hätte doch mal was ^^


----------



## LutzLutz (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

mit was denkt ihr ist an fisch zu rechnen......im oktober hat ich beim nordsö cup in hvide sande 24 maßige butts und wurd erster aber damit ist glaub ich bei den bedingungen nicht unbedingt zu rechnen, denk ich mal.
wie wollt ihr eure wattis eig halten?? mir wurd gesagt mit teelichtern im geschlossenen eimer solls gehen.


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Dat geit...

Styroporkiste sollte reichen...


----------



## Andi Elbe (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Moin!

Würde mich interessieren, was gefangen wurde?

Kann jemand sein der das gesamte Fangergebnis mal durchgeben?

Würde auch gern mal wieder Fische in der Brandung landen.

<°(((((((((<


----------



## degl (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



Andi Elbe schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Würde mich interessieren, was gefangen wurde?
> 
> ...



Müssen wohl noch warten, da sie ja noch am angeln sind..........bleibt aber nie lang ein Geheimniss

Aber wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster schaue............gut das ich nicht an der Küste bin......brrrrrr und Schneefall|bigeyes

gruß degl


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Was denn nun, schlaft Ihr alle noch?


----------



## hutzi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Moin zusammen,

ich war dabei.

Insgesamt wurden von ca. 240 Teilnehmern 151 Fische gefangen!!! 

Der Sieger hatte 5!


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

War das anders zu erwarten bei den Stränden und dem Wetter? Fast eine Woche lang ablandig Sturm, damit hätte man rechnen können.

Wie war es sonst?


----------



## hutzi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Ich war das erste Mal dabei und mir hat´s sehr gut gefallen.

Im Vergleich mit anderen Veranstaltungen sehr gut organisiert, insbesonder was den Ordnerdienst angeht.
Tolle Preise und gutes Essen.

Ich kann den Cup nur empfehlen!

Und das Wetter ist, wie´s ist.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Organisation war mal wieder erste Sahne.
Das keine Fische da waren dafür kann keiner was...
Preise waren reichlich (und gut) vorhanden so das JEDER etwas bekommen hat.
Zu allen Übel hat es auch noch ab 20 Uhr angefangen zu schneien und die ersten Verwehungen waren auch schon auf den Rückweg zu sehen. Das schlimmste war aber der lange Marsch mit Trolly durch den Schnee. Ich mußte seeeehr weit laufen :r

Allein für das durchhalten hatte jeder seinen Preis verdient.

Von der Kälte her ging es einigermaßen da man ja wußte auf was man sich einläßt.

Essen war auch wieder gut und reichlich vorhanden...

Bester Sktor war Hohenfelde mit 40 Fischen... dazu muß man aber sagen das der Butt ab 20cm (sonst immer 25cm) gezählt hat, ansonsten wären es statt 152 Fischen wohl nur knapp die Hälfte gewesen. Eine Meerforelle von 41cm kam auch raus (Behrensdorf). 
Größter Dorsch 51cm und größter Butt 49cm.
Behrensdorf war der schlechteste Sektor mit 17 Fischen... dort stand auch ich direkt an der Schleuse (eigentlich der Beste Platz und ich war voller Vorfreude) 1. Biss um 16:35 Uhr (Start 16:30 Uhr) und dann... nichts mehr... rein gar nichts mehr. Meine Nachbarn hatten aber auch alle nichts... kaum Bisse. Wasser war total zurück gegangen. Die Steine waren alle vereist und somit war der Strand sehr rutschig... zum Glück ist keinen was passiert.
Steine fürs Beachbuddy mußte ich los kloppen da die festgefroren waren 

*Trotz allen werd ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein... 
*


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

IHR HABT BUTT VON 20 ZENTIMETERN MITGENOMMEN???

Ich weiß ja, dass Butt kein Mindestmaß haben, aber trotzdem - über sowas könnte ich persönlich kotzen!!! |peinlich Ist vielleicht nur meine Meinung, aber lieber noch ein paar Fische weniger fangen, als solche Kinder mitzunehmen - zudem bin ich sicher, dass einige Angler die dann später fachgerecht entsorgt haben... #d

Ansonsten freut es mich ja, dass es Spaß gemacht hat, aber trotzdem...


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



Abumann schrieb:


> IHR HABT BUTT VON 20 ZENTIMETERN MITGENOMMEN???
> 
> Ich weiß ja, dass Butt kein Mindestmaß haben, aber trotzdem - über sowas könnte ich persönlich kotzen!!! |peinlich Ist vielleicht nur meine Meinung, aber lieber noch ein paar Fische weniger fangen, als solche Kinder mitzunehmen - zudem bin ich sicher, dass einige Angler die dann später fachgerecht entsorgt haben... #d
> 
> Ansonsten freut es mich ja, dass es Spaß gemacht hat, aber trotzdem...



Wenn man sie nicht entnommen hätte wäre es ein Verstoß gegen das Landesfischereirecht... dumm... aber so ist es nunmal. Für mich persönlich sind Butts von 25cm auch noch Kinderstube!!!


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Dann hättet Ihr jeden Butt mitnehmen müssen, denn wenn es kein Mindestmaß gibt, verstößt das Zurücksetzen jeden Butts gegen das Landesfischereirecht - wenn man also schon überhaupt eine Regelung sucht, dann doch eine vernünftige, bei der nicht hinterher dutzende Fische in die Mülltonne wandern! :r


----------



## LutzLutz (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

ich war auch dabei.
kleine korrektur die beiden schlechtesten sektoren, unter anderem meiner heikarte, hatten sogar nur 16 fische. 
ich war zwar fänger zugleich aber nichtfänger da ich eine aalmutter von 33cm hatte aber leider gottes aalmutter nicht gewertet wurde 
aber sonst gute veranstaltung. hab auch als nichtfänger noch nen kuttergutschein für die blauort bekommen.
mfg lutz


----------



## BB-cruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

oh mein Gott jetzt wird schon um Zentimeter gestritten #d
Wenn ich die letzten Großveranstaltungen und die privaten Angelversuche mir anschaue frag ich mich wie man noch so viele hintern Ofen vorlocken kann .Wenn es um Anglertreffen gehen soll kann man sich auch in einer großen Halle treffen fachsimpeln und so, die paar Fische ist nicht der Mühe wert .Sie dienen nur einen Ziel die Angelindustrie am leben zuerhalten .Ich weiß das man Hobby nicht in Zeit und Geld mißt aber das Angeln in der Brandung lohnt nicht den Aufwand, geht lieber mit eurer Liebsten schön Fisch essen und habt einen schönen Abend mit ihr .


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Ich fürchte, der letzte Beitrag war ein wenig am Thema vorbei - Angler gehen nicht angeln, weil es sich finanziell lohnt, sonst wären sie Fischer geworden, sondern angeln ist ein Hobby - da geht es dann tatsächlich um die Stimmung beim Angeln, um die Kameradschaft bei solchen Veranstaltungen, aber natürlich sollte ab und an mal was zuppeln; allerdings kann das nicht heißen, dass man briefmarkengroße Fische mitnimmt, um hinterher sagen zu können, man hat einen Fisch gefangen, um den Fisch dann doch zu entsorgen, oder will mir einer sagen, dass all diese Minibutt in die Pfanne gewandert sind?

Ein klein wenig Respekt vor der Kreatur gehört meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach für jeden Angler dazu, und die Mülltonne hat mit Achtung nun einmal gar nichts gemein!


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Dann müssen wieder andere Gesetze her!!!
Der Fisch fängt am Kopf an zu stinken.


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Natürlich müssen andere Gesetze her, oder sie müssen generell eingehalten werden - offensichtlich wurde am Wochenende eine Auslegung gemacht, die wirklich nur dafür gut war, die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische zu erhöhen - ist ja auch gute Werbung.

Wenn der 'Kopf', also der Gesetzgeber, uns keine sinnvollen Regeln vorgibt, müssen wir Angler nun einmal selbst mit Verstand rangehen, und genau das ist anscheinend am Wochenende versäumt worden!




(Ich weise wiederholt darauf hin, dass ich hier meine eigene, persönliche Meinung vertrete)


----------



## BB-cruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Na vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt ,ich habe selbst jahrelang im DMV u:HMV geangelt auch bei Vergleichsangeln war ich dabei da wurden ,,knappe ,, auf die Messlatte gelegt um vielleicht noch in die Pokalränge zukommen Sachpreise sind auch eine Art Pokalvergabe aber auch das ist mir egal geworden das muß jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen  .Du hast Recht Hobby ist Hobby das wollte ich auch nicht schlechtreden nur habe ich nur für mich entschieden wenn ich in die Brandung gehe dann nur für mich weil ich Fische fangen und verzerren möchte .Das ist mein Hobby . Nur leider lohnt sich in den letzten Jahren nicht die Mühe ich grüße alle Schneider ich weiß wie das ist und die Sprüche sind auch immer die selben "aber schön war es doch "und nicht jeder bla bla bla |bla: für mich ist das angeln in der Brandung vor ca.3 Jahren gestorben .Es lebe das Kajakangeln man muß dem Fisch einwenig entgegen kommen .P.s ich grüße natürlich auch alle BBler#h


----------



## Norbi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Neee,Abumann,mit Deiner Meinung bist Du nicht allein.
Meine Meinung......jeder Fisch soll sein Mindesmaß haben,damit
Er Sinnvoll verwertet werden kann.


----------



## Platte (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> .Du hast Recht Hobby ist Hobby das wollte ich auch nicht schlechtreden nur habe ich nur für mich entschieden wenn ich in die Brandung gehe dann nur für mich weil ich Fische fangen und verzerren möchte .Das ist mein Hobby . Nur leider lohnt sich in den letzten Jahren nicht die Mühe. ich grüße alle Schneider ich weiß wie das ist und die Sprüche sind auch immer die selben "aber schön war es doch "und nicht jeder bla bla bla |bla: für mich ist das angeln in der Brandung vor ca.3 Jahren gestorben .


Erstens passen deine Beiträge hier überhaupt nicht her und zweitens wenn du meinst, das man in der Brandung keine Fische mehr fangen kann, dann kannst du entweder nicht angeln oder möchtest nur alles woran du keinen Spaß hast Miesmachen.#d

Zurück zum Thema:

Für mich war es in diesem Jahr der 10. Großmann Cup den ich hintereinander mitfische und es macht mir immer wieder Spass an der Veranstaltung teilzunehmen.
Auch wenn mal nicht so viele Fische gefangen wurden freue ich mich jedes Jahr darauf viele Bekannte und Freunde dort wiederzutreffen.
Das Angeln, die Organisation, *auch* die Preise und die Durchführung der ganzen Veranstaltung zolle ich großen Respekt und weiß was für Arbeit und enthusiasmus dahintersteckt so etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.#6

Freue mich schon wieder auf das nächste Jahr#h

Hier ein par Impressionen von der Veranstaltung:


----------



## Norbi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

@Platte#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## xbxmxnn (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Moin Thorsten,

genau mein Reden - solche Veranstaltungen machen in der Regel Spaß, man trifft sich mit anderen Anglern, plaudert, sieht auch mal über den Tellerrand - für den geselligen Menschen eine prima Sache, zudem liegt es nun mal Menschen oft im Blut, sich vergleichen zu wollen, und da sind Vergleichsangeln nun mal optimal - habe ich auch alles gar nicht bemängelt, und wenn es Spaß macht - gut so!

Nur halt die Fischlein, die mitgenommen wurden, sind eigentlich kaum ordentlich verwertbar, oder sollte ich mich da irren? Denn wenn auch nur eines davon in der Tonne gelandet ist, sollte genau genommen eine Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei kommen (nein, nicht von mir!), oder nicht?


----------



## Wiederanfänger (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Hallo zusammen,

so wie Abumann das schreibt ( mit dem Leute kennen lernen und über den Tellerrand schauen ) ist genau der Grund, warum ich eigentlich dabei sein wollte.

Aber der 75 Geburtstag meiner Mutter kam dazwischen.

Nächstes mal wäre sehr gerne dabei.

Da gibts bestimmt viel zu sehen und auch zu lernen.

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall den Dezember ( ist das immer in der ersten Dezemberwoche?) für nächster Jahr vormerken.

Das ist dann wohl die Gelegneheit, ein paar der besten Brandungsangler kennen zu lernen.

Danke auch für die Berichte und die Fotos.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## a.bu (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Moin Dirk,

Kritik sollte man vielleicht an userer schwachsinnigen küfo üben. Klaus hat recht wenn er schreibt das sich jeder der einen Fisch ohne Mindestmaß fängt und diesen zurücksetzt, strafbar macht. Unter diesem Aspekt kann man dem Veranstalter eines Gemeinschaftsfischens keinen Vorwurf machen wenn er diese Fische mit wertet, egal ob dieser Fisch nun 5,10 oder 50cm lang ist. Es ist in diesem unserem  Deutschland leider durchaus vorstellbar das wenn man beim zurücksetzen eines 15cm Butt von irgend einem Spinner angezeigt wird, es zu einer Anzeige wg. des Verstoßes gegen das Fischereigesetz kommt.
Auf der anderen Seite müssen Dorsche unter 38cm egal wie schwer sie verletzt sind wieder zurück gesetzt werden. Was für ein Irrsinn denn ein Mindestmaß entscheidet nicht über die Verwertbarkeit eines Fisches in der Küche. Wie unsinnig ist es verletzte verwertbare Fische elendig zugrunde gehen und am Strand vergammeln zu lassen. Die deutsche Gesetzgebung kennt nur ein schwarz und weiß, wobei das schwarz für den Angler höchst unangenehme Folgen haben kann. Ich würde mir wünschen selbst entscheiden zu dürfen ob ich einen nicht mehr lebensfähigen 36er Dorsch mitnehmen und dafür einen leicht gehakten 40er wieder schwimmen lasse. 

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



Abumann schrieb:


> Nur halt die Fischlein, die mitgenommen wurden, sind eigentlich kaum ordentlich verwertbar, oder sollte ich mich da irren? Denn wenn auch nur eines davon in der Tonne gelandet ist, sollte genau genommen eine Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei kommen (nein, nicht von mir!), oder nicht?



Da bist du mit deiner Meinung *NICHT* alleine!! Nur schreibt der Gesetzgeber nunmal vor das der Butt kein Mindesmaß mehr hat (Allgemeinverfügung). An einen 25er Butt ist übrigends auch nicht viel dran.... von einen 30er Butt im Frühjahr gefangen wird auch keine Sau satt. 
Wo also anfangen??

Wie a.bu schon schrieb wäre es vielen Anglern lieber sie dürften in einen gewissen Rahmen frei entscheiden was mit den Fischen passiert. Ist aber leider nicht so und man kann sich schneller ne Anzeige einfangen als einen lieb ist.

Wer sich bei 5 Grad Minus ans Wasser setzt zum Angeln den gehts bestimmt nicht ums Fische fangen als solches sondern vielmehr um das ganze drum herum einer solchen Veranstaltung. Ich hatte keinen Fisch und fand es trotzdem gut... #h


----------



## riecken (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wer sich bei 5 Grad Minus ans Wasser setzt zum Angeln den gehts bestimmt nicht ums Fische fangen als solches sondern vielmehr um das ganze drum herum einer solchen Veranstaltung.




|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## BB-cruiser (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

ich gebe zu ich kann nicht angeln aber rechnen 240 Angler fangen 151 Fische macht knapp 1,6 Fische für jeden Angler Respekt #6 das soll kein verhönen sein für mich nur eine Bestätigung dessen was ich geschrieben habe .Für mich ist das eher eine große Tombola mit Interessenaustausch und 0 Fisch .


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

@BB-cruiser,
was möchtest du uns eigentlich mitteilen???


----------



## BB-cruiser (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Darf man nicht seinen Standpunkt haben?


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Darf man nicht seinen Standpunkt haben?



Nö... :m


----------



## Platte (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ich gebe zu ich kann nicht angeln aber rechnen 240 Angler fangen 151 Fische macht knapp 1,6 Fische für jeden Angler Respekt #6 das soll kein verhönen sein für mich nur eine Bestätigung dessen was ich geschrieben habe .Für mich ist das eher eine große Tombola mit Interessenaustausch und 0 Fisch .


 
Wie schön das du beim Thema bleibst|kopfkrat

Nur zur Info: 

2 Wochen vorher waren 33 Fische bei der Deutschen dort hoch von 1 Angler in 5 Stunden gefangen und der hieß Olli Knaak!!

Aber es gibt ja kein Fisch mehr in der Brandung|uhoh:

Schon einmal was von schlechten Fangtagen/Bedingungen gehört?
Ach ne, so etwas darf es bei dir nicht geben und wird verallgemeinert?


----------



## Lachsjaeger (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ich gebe zu ich kann nicht angeln aber rechnen 240 Angler fangen 151 Fische macht knapp 1,6 Fische für jeden Angler Respekt #6 das soll kein verhönen sein für mich nur eine Bestätigung dessen was ich geschrieben habe .Für mich ist das eher eine große Tombola mit Interessenaustausch und 0 Fisch .




Na so doll sind deine Rechenkünste ja wohl doch nicht.....#6
Wenn 240 Angler 151 Fische fangen, dann sind das 0,629 Fische fuer jeden!!:m
Hätten die Angler wirklich 1,6 Fische gefangen, dann hätten 384 Fische rauskommen muessen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Ich war dieses jahr zum ersten mal beim g-gup dabei und bin begeisterd.denn menschlich is das mega geil was dort abgeht jeder hilft einem wo es geht man schnackt locker über gefangene oder nicht gefangene fische hat nen super geiles essen am abschluss und als kleines bonus giebt das auch noch vorweihnachtliche geschenke.zum thema mindesmasse seh ich das ganz ähnlich. ich erinnere mich an jahre wo massig nemos bei vereinsfischen usw gefangen würde und am nächsten morgen der srand voller toter dorsche war die 34-37 cm hatten. könnnte man die verwerten ja. aber der gesetztgeber schreibt vor sie egal wie zurück zusetzten und ein bild der verwüstung für die touristen passanten zurück zu lassen. und dann heist es wieder die angler waren wieder da. womit auch niemandem gedient ist.zum butt nen mindes mass von 27 fände ich z.b. ok


----------



## Macker (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Jetzt weiß Ich auch wieder warum Ich im Ab nichts von Fängen poste.
Weil Hier restlos alles kaputt gesabelt wird.
Das beste wäre du schreibst Ich habe sonen blauen eimer mit Brett als Deckel gewonnen taugt der was?
Die Frage wird dann solange Erörtert bis der bei Frost mal umfällt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## dorschfreund85 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Naja dafür is nen forum halt da um sowas bis zum letzten zipfel auszudiskutieren. gut man kann sachen auch tot reden aber naja kommt halt vor überlesen und gut is^^


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



Macker schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß Ich auch wieder warum Ich im Ab nichts von Fängen poste.
> Weil Hier restlos alles kaputt gesabelt wird.
> Das beste wäre du schreibst Ich habe sonen blauen eimer mit Brett als Deckel gewonnen taugt der was?
> Die Frage wird dann solange Erörtert bis der bei Frost mal umfällt.
> ...



#6:m:m


----------



## BB-cruiser (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Rechnen kann er nicht : Richtig mein Fehler #6

Angeln kann er nicht : Weiß auch nicht warum #6

Standpunkt : Kann er auch nicht #6

Aber :vkann er über Tobolaangler die sich selbst was vormachen . So jetzt alle auf mich da kann ich gut mit um #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Hehe...


----------



## degl (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Aber :vkann er über Tobolaangler [/QUOTE]

Ich hoffe du meinst Tombola-Angler, ansonsten würde mir bei der Chemikalie Tobola auch das :vgöbeln kommen:m:m

Fand das musste jetzt mal sein#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Rechnen kann er nicht : Richtig mein Fehler #6
> 
> Angeln kann er nicht : Weiß auch nicht warum #6
> 
> ...



Kannst oder willst du es nicht verstehen das es Angler gibt denen es nicht nur um Fische geht?
Das ganze drum herum solcher Veranstaltungen zieht immer wieder Hunderte von Anglern an die Küste. So schlecht kanns also nicht sein das man deswegen das Kotzen bekommt.

Pass auf das du dir nicht aufs Leibchen :v
Kenn da einen der sich am Strand mal in die Kaputze gekackt hat :q


----------



## uwe 56 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Das ist hier besser als Comic lesen.Macht weiter so und immer schön locker bleiben.
Gruß#h


----------



## BB-cruiser (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Klaus S. sind wir jetzt in der Ferkalsprache gelandet ? Das fänd ich echt exkrementel |rolleyes degl wenigstens einer der aufpasst #h und Platte ich weiß das es immer noch Angler gibt die Fische vom Strand aus fangen zu meiner aktiven Brandungszeit hat jeder seine Fische bekommen, nur es waren auch da immer ein paar Ausnahme Angler die richtig Fisch fingen z.B. T Fischer P.Winter, Boa ,Heddy und Jürgen und nocheinige andere aber das würde den Rahmen sprengen alle Asse aufzuzählen .Alles Ausnahmeangler . Aber das Gro freute sich Beim G cup nur über den Abtuter und ihre Geschenke die sie Teuer mit finanziert haben #q Keiner macht so eine Veranstaltung wenn er nicht auch daran verdient.P.s. Uwe 56 es freud mich das es Dich belustigt ich finde ein bischen Pfeffer konnte nicht schaden das braucht so ein Forum ,schönen Abend euch da draussen .#h


----------



## Platte (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Sage mal bitte BB-cruiser: 
Was bezweckst du hier eigentlich mit deinen Kommentaren?

Ich fasse mal zusammen und Zitiere Dich mal ein wenig:
---------------------------------------------------

Großmann Veranstaltungen alles Mist
nur die Angelindustrie verdient daran
man fängt keine Fische in der Brandung mehr.
anstatt in die Brandung zu gehen lieber Essen gehen
nur Kajak Angeln bringt Fisch
der Cup ist nur Tombola mit Interessenaustausch mit 0 Fisch.
Tobola (Tombola-Angler) machen sich nur was vor.
nur Ausnahmeangler fangen Fische
----------------------------------------------------
Jedes Jahr hat die Veranstaltung mehr als 250 Angler und ist meist sogar Ausgebucht.
Die Mehrheit kommt jedes Jahr wieder und erfreut sich an dem Cup.
Meinst du das du durch deine Kommentare die Veranstaltung boykottieren kannst warum auch immer?

Oder bist du nur Neidisch das andere Leute dort ihren Spass zusammen haben und du alleine auf der Ostsee paddeln musst?#c

Dieser Trööt ist eigentlich für Leute die etwas erfahren wollen wie es gewesen ist oder Fangmeldungen haben wollten und keine Diskusion darüber ob Veranstaltungen wie diese Sinn oder kein Sinn machen.

Ist nicht böse gemeint aber das geht einen echt auf dem Sack. 
Immer ist irgend jemand dabei der alles Miesmachen muss und selbst gar nicht teilgenommen hat
.
Du kannst ja gerne deine Meinung vertreten nur solltest du sie dort kundtun wo danach gefragt wird |uhoh:


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Moin leute wollte mal so reinhören wer von euch alles zuum großmann cup kommt....
> bin schon mächtig heiss drauf.


 
Was ist der Großmann Cup?


----------



## dmoppel (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



Platte schrieb:


> Sage mal bitte BB-cruiser:
> Was bezweckst du hier eigentlich mit deinen Kommentaren?
> 
> Ich fasse mal zusammen und Zitiere Dich mal ein wenig:
> ...


 


|good:das sehe ich genauso!!!!!!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Dorschtrooper (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

|good:schließe ich mich an!


----------



## dorschfreund85 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

wahres wort.amen


----------



## Spiderman (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

JUPP ! #v


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

So wollen wir dich hören Platte :vik:#6#6:vik:


----------



## petripohl (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

#6
Gruß aus Hamburg Malte


----------



## BB-cruiser (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Na hoffenlich komme ich mit ein Paket Tempo für euch aus .Ich wußte ja nicht ,das so eine Großveranstaltung so Geil ist obwohl ich auch einige wie Schwedeneck  oder 2x auch den Großmann Cup mit geangelt habe .Ich fasse mal zusammen Startgeld zahlen Würmer bestellen Auto tanken vielleicht noch ne Unterkunft buchen und dann am Abend nach dem Angeln 1-2 Std. auf das Ergebnis lauern vorher vielleicht noch 30 km zurück zum Startlokal obgleich man Schneider geworden ist aber mal sehen vielleicht habe ich ja mehr  Glück bei der Tombola und wenn nicht dann beim nächsten mal das ist geil, na denn viel Spass euch .P.s.Platte for Präsident aber du hast auch schon besser gepostet .Ich will es dabei bewenden lassen und suche mir im Forum neue Themen um mein Pfeffer los zuwerden  .Jetzt könnt ihr Selbstlosen wieder beruhig weiter schlafen #h


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ich gebe zu ich kann nicht angeln aber rechnen 240 Angler fangen 151 Fische macht knapp 1,6 Fische für jeden Angler Respekt #6



Wie kann man nur so **** sein! Da disqualifiziert sich jemand selbst für alle weiteren aussagen|uhoh:
Vielleicht kannst du ja irgendwas, aber bestimmt nicht rechnen:v:q! Son h***s******er! Du wirst in meiner sigantur verewigt:c!


----------



## heini mück (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

jetzt muss ich auch meinen senf dazu geben.
BB-cruiser du kannst es nicht ertragen das andere ihren spass haben, es ist echt erbärmlich was du für einen müll hier schreibst nur um andere leutz zu ärgern.
ich könnt vor wut in den pc hauen mach ich aber nicht dann hätest du flachpfeife genau das geschafft.


----------



## Platte (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Ich will es dabei bewenden lassen und suche mir im Forum neue Themen um mein Pfeffer los zuwerden .Jetzt könnt ihr Selbstlosen wieder beruhig weiter schlafen #h


Danke!!!
Das ist das beste was ich von dir gelesen habe #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Großmann Cup*

Ich denke mal hier wurde jetzt alles gesagt und um den einen oder anderen vor sich selber zu schützen mach ich besser an dieser Stelle zu.
Ich finde nur schade das es immer wieder Leute fertig bekommen einen funktionierenden Trööd dermaßen zu torpedieren das das schließen die Konsequenz sein muß.


----------

